# tries to bite when i touch his paws



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

i was brushing him and yuki tried to bite me when i was brushig his paws. today i had to wash his feet and he tried to bite me again.  he never did that before. since he reached 7 months he has been doing things he didnt do before :doh: esp the biting my hands and trying to snap or bite me when i touch his paws. 

what should i do?


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Is it a real attempt to bite you? Or a baring of teeth and a very gentle bite?
Just wondering as Brooks does the latter. I think he is telling me "I really do not like you to touch my feet".


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Do you touch and handle is feet often? If not that is probably why you got the reaction you did get.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Watch this video, perfect way to teach your dog to let you handle his feet.


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

lgnutah said:


> Is it a real attempt to bite you? Or a baring of teeth and a very gentle bite?
> Just wondering as Brooks does the latter. I think he is telling me "I really do not like you to touch my feet".


its the latter baring of teeth and gentle bite. he doesnt even shake-paws with me or give me high five.  

i will watch the video  thanks


----------



## HoundSnout (Oct 27, 2011)

My 15-month old Golden has anxiety issues. We went thru a phase around 6-9 months where he tried to bite when we touched his paws. Thankfully this phase passed on it's own after a few months. He now bites for other reasons, but he's OK with us touching his paws. Hopefully this will be "just a phase" for your Golden.


----------

